
Calculate how much money you've spent on Amazon in your lifetime - julianshapiro
http://bgr.com/2016/03/15/amazon-tips-how-to-see-total-lifetime-spending/
======
jflowers45
could've just linked to the source that the article references.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-see-how-much-youve-
spe...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-see-how-much-youve-spent-on-
amazon-in-your-lifetime-2016-2)

